# Cheapest Forex Provider or Currency Converter for Infrequent Trades



## ra123 (21 January 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Looking to find the cheapest currency conversion. I have around $20,0000-$30,000 to start and plan on doing no more than 5 conversions a year. Anyone have any recommendations (taking account fees etc. into consideration too)? I too am having difficulties after interactive broker's forex service was ended.


----------



## pixel (22 January 2016)

ra123 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Looking to find the cheapest currency conversion. I have around $20,0000-$30,000 to start and plan on doing no more than 5 conversions a year. Anyone have any recommendations (taking account fees etc. into consideration too)? I too am having difficulties after interactive broker's forex service was ended.




I have been using OzForex https://www.internationalmoneytransfers.com.au/ for years.
Registration was easy - mainly because I've been with MacBank for decades. Quotes are very competitive, and charges negligible.
I can't claim that they're the absolute cheapest, but they do me for a couple of conversions a year.


----------

